# Excercise during treatment



## allie33 (May 1, 2010)

Hi Girls,

Just wondering if about exercising before EC and especially after ET?  I go to the gym most days, do some weights, a bit of running (around 5k) and body sculpt classes etc.  Only thing that keeps me sane to be honest. 

My Dr said to cut back on the running and don't go over board in the gym. He actually said don't do anything you will regret! My DH said I should cut out the gym altogether after ET.  

Just wondering what you guys did and what you would recommend. Cutting it out altogether seems a little dramatic?


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Allie

During my 1st 2 txs I trained all the way through.. the exercise always helps me control my stress.. but I took it easy after et for about 8 to 10 days (lighter than normal and no running). Although I was in less pain and discomfort after these ec's compared the 3rd tx. I just could not manage the gym at all - in fact I found getting off the sofa sore during this one for about a week... and interesting enough this is the one that worked    

I'm not saying the exercise was the reason the 1st and 2nd tx didn't work or lack of it was the reason the 3rd did because I tried other things during the 3rd tx that I didn't during the others like acupuncture, no alcohol for months before tx, brasil nuts and pineapple juice and DH stopped smoking..any of these could be the factor that made it work. Also as soon as I felt up to it I was straight back to the gym.

I believe you should do what your happy with because stress can also contribute negatively to the success of tx and it is better to have no regrets. I'm still going to the gym now and after this pregnancy if I do tx again I will still train but just adjust what I'm doing to suit. Anyway I'm having to do way less now cause of the pregnancy    My heartbeat has to remain lower than 140 bpm when doing cardio to ensure the baby is safe.

Hope this helps huni and good luck with the tx


----------

